# TX de FM de 0.6mW y 700 mts de alcance.



## VichoT (Sep 16, 2007)

Holas. a Tod@s. con el fin de intentar ordenar el foro y centrar todo lo relacionado con el famoso TX de FM he abierto este tema.

El CTo aki mostrado esta ultra probado (por mi) consume cerca de 100 mA en total con una eficiencia del 60% (Potencia consumida vs potencia emitida) la baja eficiencia es el oscilador ke utilizo ke es muy malo el amplificador ayuda a mejorar.tb adjunto un eskema de un wattimetro de RF ideal para ajustar esto y otros TX.

Ademas este cto proporciona la potencia suficiente para poder ser conectado a un aplificador de mayor potencia. como los ke andan circulando por la red de 10 a 20Watt sin mayores problemas (solo deberian  reajustar este cto)

La explicacion del funcionamiento del cto es sencilla y recuerdo haberla dicho antes en otro tema asi keme saltare esa parte  solo dire ke el amplificador es uno clase C sintonizado ( puede adaptar facilmente una impedancia a la salida para la entrada = es facil de hacer algo.)


Ahora los ajustes del TX :

  1º enciendan y ajusten el cto tanke del oscilador (deben desconectar la toma intermedia dela bobina 1) encendalo y ajusten la frecuencia de transmision a una zona libre enla banda e FM (pueden hacer eto sin inyectarle una señal de audio solo deben posicionar su receptor en donde kieran transmirtir y luego mover el trimmer del cto hasta "escuchar" en el parlante del receptor un "silencio" cuando esto sucede  el TX esta sintonizado con el RX). deben esperar unos 8 min con el TX funcionando y retocando la sintonia  (esta se correra si o si).

  2º  apagen el TX (para ke no se les caiga el oscilador cal variar abruptamente la carga) pelenla 2º,3º y 4º espira de L1 (contando desde VCC) partan soldando la toma intermedia en la 3º espira y conecten todo tal cual ademas conecten el wattimetro de RF en lugar dela antena, (NO MUEVAN EL TRIMER NI L1  DEL CTO OSCLIADOR KE ANTES YA AJUSTARON). enciendan el cto y  comiencen a mover los trmmer ke estan en la salida de Q2 deberan buscar un  maximo de  gananciaobservando el miliAmperimetro del wattimetro (cuando la aguja se desplace mas lejos del cero tendra la mayor ganancia), esperen nuevamente 8 minutos para hacer eajustes en los trimmer.(aki tb sufriran corrimeintos con el pasar delos minutos si o si)

  3º como paso opcional podris repetir el 2º paso pero conectando la toma intermedia en una espira diferente   recuerden ke solo en esas espiras deben conectar la toma.. mas arriba y/o mas abajo no tendran señal para el amplificador.

  ahora estan listos para salir al audio con su TX de FM  monoaural.

Algunas recomendaciones:

-pueden ajustar los trimmer con un destornillador metaloco pero cuando retiren el destornillador del trimmer el ajuste se perdera recomiendo ke si lo aran con este tipo de herramienta calculen al "ojimetro" el corriemiento ke sufre el ajuste (ajuste conel destornillador tocando el trimmer vs ajuste sin el destornillador) y sacen uanmedia para poder hacer las correcciones pertinentes...si no kieren hacer todo esto buken otro tipo de herramienta no metalica.

- pueden necesitar ajustar el valor de inducatncia delas bobinas para esto solo deben espaciar o juntar mas las espiras (o parte de ellas) la cosa funciona asi: al separarlas disminuye la inductancia.

- es posible ke cuando prueben el cto con audio sufra alteraciones en el ajuste para esto ajusten el cto sin audio (enviando a masa la entrada viva de audio) y luego si el audio les ocasiona dramas solo bajenle el volumen (en la amyoria delos caso esto funciona  is no lo hace rebisen las conexiones)

- La impedancia de salida es de 75omhs ke es = ala impedancia ke tiene un dipolo simple y silvestre el wattimetro de Rf ke els proporciono ya tiene una carga fantasma de 75 omhs asi ke el ajuste  ke hagan con el wattimetro sera perfectamente valido para una carga de antena de 75ohms.

- el cable debe ser de preferencia coaxial de 75ohms casi sin importar el largosiempre ke termine en una antena de  dipolo .

Datos del CTO:

L1:7 espiras, nucleo de aire, diametro de 7mm, alambre de 0.72mm de seccion esmaltado.
L2:6 espiras, nucleo de aire, diametro de 7mm, alambre de 0.72mm de seccion esmaltado.
Las demas bobinas son valores comerciales y las poden comprar y si las kieren hacer deben calcularlas..
Trimmer del oscilador (20pF) es verde con una sola placa
Trimmer del amplificador (40PF) amarillos con dos o tres placas.
La resistencia de 75ohms del wattimetro no existe  asi es ke deberan conjugar otras  res. ke existan...
D1 del wattimetro es un diodo de RF No recuerdo el numero pero poden sacarlo de cualkier etapa de Rf de un radioreceptor
El mA puede ser de cualkier valor yo utilize un viejo galvanometro deun tester analogo (si la aguja se desplaza  o tiende a desplazarse mas alla de su carrera o maximo valor deben agregar una resistencia en serie con el mA).
Q1  y Q2 son faciles de conseguir  y baratos al menos en mi tierra  Q2 nesesita un pekeño disipador de calor aunke puede prescindir de la pasta silicona pero por precaucion usenla.en mis pruebas no la use ni sikiera el dispador pero yo lo hacia correr comomaximo 15 minutos despues de eso no garantizo ke el cto siga vivo son la decuada disipacion de sus componentes.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

vicho t no habias dicho que el transistor era el c9018? y cual diodo es para el wattimetro? ademas en mi pais no venden inductancias.. recuerda queme prometiste todos los datos del circuito amplificador...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 16, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.Te pido pedon por mi error el C9018 lo use para otras pruebas. = te funcionara pero con menor potencia ..respecto al Dido ya explike de donde sacarlo.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

y podria sacarlo de un multimetro analogico.. lo estube revisando y antes de la salida hacia la aguja tiene un diodo.. puedo utilizar ese?


----------



## VichoT (Sep 16, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.No deberia responderte ya ke consideraste regular mi aporte................ jaja
Bueno el diodo de un tester analogo te puede servor pero es de preferencia uno sacado de uan estapa de RF:

BYE!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

El diodo del multimetro dificilmente te sirva, busca en las tiendas un diodo 1N4148 o para mayor frecuencia 1N100A


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

esta excelente hasta cierta parte...porque te falto explicar lo de las bobinas de la parte amplificadora que me prometiste y todavia espero... (creo que me has ayudado demasiado, al igual que tiopepe que me dio un pdf buenisimo y a fogonazo)....de toas maneras te doy el visto bueno.. xq no todos saben de esto... gracias vichot y disculpa la molestia.. ya sabes que mi vista hacia  ste post es excelente restando lo de las bobinas..


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Vicho T  y ese circuito del Watimetro lo podria utilizar para ajustar un circuito transmisor? o seria mejor un ROE??


----------



## VichoT (Sep 18, 2007)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Datos del CTO:
> 
> L1:7 espiras, nucleo de aire, diametro de 7mm, alambre de 0.72mm de seccion esmaltado.
> L2:6 espiras, nucleo de aire, diametro de 7mm, alambre de 0.72mm de seccion esmaltado.
> ...




Holas.anthony123.lee este estracto de mi post .....aki te eexplico como hacer L1 del oscilador y L2 del amplificador el resto son bbobinas de valor comercial asi ke podes conseguirlas en tu tienda es mejor esto a ke las hagas tu mismo...

respecto al wattimetro yo recuerdo haber usado un potenciometro de 1Mohms porsiacaso pero cabe mencionar ke yo no calibre el watimmetro (use la calibracion ya existente para guiarme) solo lo use para indicarme el ajuste apropiado (me lo indicaba con mayor deflexion dela aguja indicadora) el valor dela potencia es calculado y ponderado. es ppor esto ke deje esa parte abierta por si alguien kiere calibrar el wattimetro debera tener un elemento de referencia ke yo no tube en esos momentos.

BYE!
PD: NO discrimino por la votacion dela encuesta.. no tengo manera de saber kien voto y cual fue su voto ,la encuesta fue solo eso, una encuesta asi me dara mas animo para  terminar mis notas y poder publicarlas.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

VichoT en mi ciudad (y creo que en mi pais, porque he preguntado en varios Estados) no venden las inductancias listas... cuando las pides te dicen: eso no lo tenemos, tendras que hacertela o algo por el estilo... con respecto al vatimetro he estado preguntado y me han sabido responder como leer los valores reflejador por la aguja del miliamperimetro..y tambien como calibralo...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 18, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.Otra alternativa a las tiendas establecidas son los centros de reparacions de Radios-TV. en realidad todas las bobinas las sake de mi taller (no preguntes de donde exactamente porke nolo recuerdo peroe so si nolas compre ni las fabrike)asi ke paseate por los talleres y si no te rsulta podrias comenzara aprender a calcularlas (TE REPITO KE YO NOLAS YE CALCULADO) aunke estas bobinas no son criticas y su valor pude variar un poco   si consigues chokes de Rvf tb te serviran.

Respecto al wattimetro te repito ke yo no calibre nada nisikiera pude leer el valor de potencia ala salida del TX solo me indico la maxima ganancia cuando ajuste os trimmer... si keres algo ke te indike la potencia tendras ke usar un instrumento patron.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

tengo docenas de programas para calcular bobinas, se utilizarlos (domino el ingles) pero no me dan resultado..


----------



## VichoT (Sep 18, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.No te entiendo ke clase de calculos hace tu programa.. dela inductancia ke necesitas???? ordena tus idas y postea nevamente mientars te digo ke la inductancia ya esta dicha solo debes calcular la forma y el numero de espiras ke necesitas para lograr esa inductancia en el mismo foro (AKI) esta esa formula junto con uan formula de frecuencia de resonancia de ctos tankes o resonantes ke la usamos para calcular la frecuencia de oscilacion de nuestros osciladores.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

creo que no me entendiste.. pero seria mejor dejarlo hasta aqui...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola gente, muy bueno este asunto. solo que esperaba encontrar algun esquematico.

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 7, 2007)

al inicio esta uno. muy bueno por cierto


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 9, 2007)

XX    hey amigo danos el valor que nesesitas exactamente, tengo medidor de inductancias.te dare los parametros y si kieres le tomo fotitos para ke veas como es.Xddd.

este tema esta padree.! he llenado varios conocimientos olvidados, bueno, estoy aramando este circuito modulador de fm:





 lo encontre en la pagina de josepino, 
http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?fm_microphone.jpc  y me parecio facil de armar y tengo todos los componentes, la etapa del oscilador es bien parecida al circuito que esta aqui, pero no se como acoplarle un amp de RF, si a las espiras o al colector Q1, solo nesesito trasmitir voz a unos 100-300 mts y con una frecuencia relativamente estable.
¿algun RF amp que me recomienden?

Desde ya agradezco sus respuestas.
SAUDOS


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

Amigo te recomiendo para ese alcance el circuito que aparece como destacado. Fue mi primer proyecto de RF y funciono a la perfección y de UNA. 
* Courage_Faces:* me podrías ayudar con las bobinas??? y


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok.! este plano que as puesto es para hacer un amplificador de RF para TX o para aumentar la ganancia del RX?

esque no he leido muy bien.? tu ya armanste el el micro-tx de josepino.?
cuetame que tal te fue.? y como armaste la bobina.? 
no estoy seguro si las bobinas de 10mh son de choque RFC, de ser asi podrian tomar valores altos, no exactamente 10mh, de todos modos esta la haces enrollando 22 vueltas de almanbre 16AWG sobre un nucleo de aire de 2 cm!

http://www.atodovolumen.net/portal/Manuales/Manuales-Practicos/Create-tus-propias-bobinas....html
espero de sea de ayuda.
chao


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2007)

si detallas un poco arriba del diagrama dice como armar la bobina:
5 vueltas de 24 AWG
1 cm de diamtro nucleo de aire
PD: el diagrama que te puse es la parte amplificadora de RF


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

Supongo que L1 y los 2 capacitores son para ajustar la frecuencia de resonancia y por ende la F de transmision, es decir que lleba 2 circuitos tanques.? pregunto porque me mandaron uno que no tenia esta caracteristica. alguien me puede explicar esto.?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 11, 2007)

debido a que el circuito posee el transmisor (circuito tanke 1) y el amplificador (circuito tanke 2)


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 11, 2007)

gracias por tu ayuda pero por hoy todavia toy teniendo problemas con trasmismosr.cualquie onda toy a la orden  mp

saludos


----------



## orlando22 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola que tal, actualmente me encuentro realizando un transmisor fm, me interesa mucho alargar el alcance. El amplificador que pones en la pagina(tranmsior .6mw y 700mts.) creo que es la solucion. 



tengo dos dudas



1 ¿por que razon se debe de tomar la señal que va al amplificador de la tercer espira de la bobina L1? por que no tomarlo directamente del colector debajo de L1 



2 ¿por que razon debo de pelar la 2, 3 y 4 espira. por que no solo pelar la tercera que es donde se solda el cable.


he leido esto 

"3º como paso opcional podris repetir el 2º paso pero conectando la toma intermedia en una espira diferente recuerden ke solo en esas espiras deben conectar la toma. mas arriba y/o mas abajo no tendran señal para el amplificador"


he visto con un osciloscopio la señal del VCO a 40MHZ ("no puedo verla a 90 mhz pke el osculoscopio no es capaz de detectar dicha señal") con un voltaje si no mal recuerdo de 200mv aprox, observe esta señal tomando la salida del colector antes de L1, ¿se supone que con esa señal bastara para poderla amplificadorfcar que no? . entonces no habra necesidad de tomar la derivacion de la bobina ?



una ultima duda 



en el amplificador de clase C ¿donde se encuentra el cirucuito tanque? o mas bien ¿que elementos lo definen?. Hasta donde se el circuito tanque en el amp clase C debe de estar en el colector igual que en el VCO, aqui solo veo una bobina L2, esta información es importante porque hasta donde se el circuito tanque del VCO debe ser igual al tanque del amplificador para que ambos trabajen en la misma frecuencia y para obtener la mayor ganancia. 

tengo a  mi alcance un medidor de inductancia por lo cual me resulta mas facil diseñar el tanque ya que puedo diseñar la bobina y conocer exactamente su valor.  


de antemano agradesco su atensión y todas las aportaciones que has echo, esta es la primera vez que entro al foro me parece genial.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 4, 2007)

Holas.Orlando22.Tratare de responder a tus dudas espero ke quedes claro sino es asi no dudesen  postear tus nuevas dudas.




> 1 ¿por que razon se debe de tomar la señal que va al amplificador de la tercer espira de la bobina L1? por que no tomarlo directamente del colector debajo de L1



Si lo Tomas directamente del colector
 tendras menos potencia. en realidad lo ideal seria dela 2º espira vista desde VCC para tenes la mayor potencia posible ay ke el amplificador ke le sigue es un clase C y por ende necesita mayor ptencia para trabajar como corresponde.



> 2 ¿por que razon debo de pelar la 2, 3 y 4 espira. por que no solo pelar la tercera que es donde se solda el cable.
> 
> 
> he leido esto
> ...



Bueno eso explica el porke pelar las 2 espiras contiguas ala central.para probar y buscar el mejor desempeño del conjunto.




> he visto con un osciloscopio la señal del VCO a 40MHZ ("no puedo verla a 90 mhz pke el osculoscopio no es capaz de detectar dicha señal") con un voltaje si no mal recuerdo de 200mv aprox, observe esta señal tomando la salida del colector antes de L1, ¿se supone que con esa señal bastara para poderla amplificadorfcar que no? . entonces no habra necesidad de tomar la derivacion de la bobina ?



1º a mayor frecuencia la potencia disminuye no mucho pero se nota. y cuando lo monte probe sacando la toma directamente del colector y me funciono = pero me dio mas potencia de salida desde la tercera.




> una ultima duda
> 
> en el amplificador de clase C ¿donde se encuentra el cirucuito tanque? o mas bien ¿que elementos lo definen?. Hasta donde se el circuito tanque en el amp clase C debe de estar en el colector igual que en el VCO, aqui solo veo una bobina L2, esta información es importante porque hasta donde se el circuito tanque del VCO debe ser igual al tanque del amplificador para que ambos trabajen en la misma frecuencia y para obtener la mayor ganancia.
> 
> ...




Bueno en realidad el Cto tanke debe estar en el cto  carga del amplificador eso deja la posibilidad de poner el tanke en el cto de colector o e el emisor pero da mucho mejor resultado (ypor ende es mas famoso) poner el tanke en l cto de colector como dices y si te fijas bien mi amplificador tiene esta configuracion.pero para entenderla y/o poder verla mas claramente investiga un poco sobre los modelos de señal AC para un transistor bipolar. el cto tanke esta en el cto de colector solo para la señal AC para DC solo esta la bobina para aumenar la corriente ke pasa por el transistor.


BYE!


----------



## orlando22 (Nov 5, 2007)

hola que tal vichoT agradesco mucho la dispocicion que presentas han quedado aclaradas mis dudas. 

por ahora tengo problemas, ya que no puedo ver con el osciloscopio la señal del VCO, debo de asumir que es por la capacitancia de los conectores del oscilospio que al conectarla al tanque desvian la frecuencia. estoy intentando hacer un toroide para poder observar la señal sin problemas y si sale bien acoplarla a la etapa de potencia. 

si esto no funciona implementare el watimetro que pones a dispocicion 

de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## cesaracosta (Jul 20, 2008)

Saludos, a pesar de ser un post viejo me interesa saber ciertas cosas. Si akguien me puede ayudarse lo agredecere.

El asunto principal es que si alguien que lo haya probado podria decirme mas o menos, segun los valores del capacitor (en el oscilador) que frecuencia se genera o una formula para hacer una tabla aproximada para saber que frecuencia buscar porqure no tengo un capacitor variable.

gracias desde ya


----------



## electrodan (Jul 20, 2008)

El capacitor lo conseguís de cualquier radioreceptor de am/fm (generalmente es un cuadradito de plástico transparente con 6 patillas, esta en el mando de sintonización y tiene un eje en el centro). Las patillas del medio son masa y las otras cuatro capacitores, tenés que encontrar el que oscile a la frecuencia de tu tx.


----------



## cesaracosta (Jul 20, 2008)

gracaias


----------



## rubencito1 (Feb 23, 2009)

gracias por el diagrama lo probare


----------



## julio Carlos (Mar 12, 2009)

anthony quisiera preguntarte algo ya que te veo dentro del foro siempre en cuestiones de 
transmisores FM y esa materia, no tendras por ahí algun esquema de un microfono inalambrico 
que use como oscilador un cristal de cuarzo  o varicap porque yo busco estabilidad en frecuencia.

Este mensaje está abierto a todos los que quieran cooperar...

Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 15, 2009)

Julio Carlos, existen circuitos integrados especificos para hacer de microfono inalambrico... si tenes un telefono inalambrico, podes adaptarlo a tus necesidades sin mucho lio. (no seré anthony, pero di una una respuesta )


----------



## arriaco (Ago 5, 2009)

qué transistor utiliza ¿please?


----------

